# Hello and What is this?



## Mattostatic (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

Newly registered. Glad to be here. 
What is this? Says it's a Snow Hound, but I cannot find any information on it. Briggs Model 8 (Wrap rope start) SN 276269 decodes to Sept-Oct of '53.(If my research is correct).
One Firestone NPT on the back. I am aware of the early 60's 2 wheeled Snow Hounds, but I am not finding anything that looks like this. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!

M


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice barn find! I can't help with your questions, though.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

How does that work? Is it propelled by whatever those discs are on the bucket? Looks like they may be connected directly to the auger. Can't imagine it working all that well, but it's sure neat to look at.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have never seen that version with the metal discs on the sides, also can't find any photos of it. 
Great find, what are your plans for it?
I did find this ad from 1952. The picture is not very clear, but it does appear to have the same discs. 
The good old days, how many of us have blown snow wearing a tie and a fedora?


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks like one of the first single stage throwers. Cool looking machine


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

This Snow Hound is on Facebook Marketplace but is newer. Some similarities though. Look at the bucket shape. 






Se connecter à Facebook


Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Okay, I'll bite...its a snow blower. 

Seriously though that's a nice find. Its one I've never seen before. Does it turn over?

BTW, welcome to SBF. Glad to have you with us. 👍

Oops. My bad. I just read the ad. Apparently it throws, not blows snow away.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Only $1700 in 2022 dollars for that 2.5 HP powerhouse! Still cheaper than a strained heart or back though.

I love old ads.


----------



## Mattostatic (11 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have never seen that version with the metal discs on the sides, also can't find any photos of it.
> Great find, what are your plans for it?
> I did find this ad from 1952. The picture is not very clear, but it does appear to have the same discs.
> The good old days, how many of us have blown snow wearing a tie and a fedora?
> ...


Thanks for the pic. That is the first thing I have seen that comes close. I plan on cleaning it up and trying to get it running. Has spark, but compression seems low (have not tested). For cosmetics, I usually clean up surface rust and then protect it with Penetrol.(Patina Haters, please look away)

Looking at the 2nd pic, the discs seem to be an adjustable skid shoe in wheel form. The drive seems to be the lever on the side (also in the 2nd pic) that when it is locked behind that metal tab, the belt is disengaged and thus the chain drive too, auger spins "freely". When off of the tab, the belt is tight, and the chain is engaged and auger spins along with everything.

Thanks again.

M


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

I come up with 1953 also, based on data from Briggs Mfg. Date List (5 -- 23)

If so, that may be a very early item. History | The Toro Company


----------



## Mattostatic (11 mo ago)

BullFrog said:


> Okay, I'll bite...its a snow blower.
> 
> Seriously though that's a nice find. Its one I've never seen before. Does it turn over?
> 
> ...


It is not locked up and has spark according to the seller, but compression seems low (have not tested yet, but turning the rope cup on the flywheel seems "easy")
I'm going to clean it up and protect the metal and then will look into how to get it running.

Thanks for the welcome!

M


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Older Craftsman machines often came with similar metal discs in place of more common skid shoes.
Hope you get it running and would love to see some photos of it blowing snow. Very interesting early machine.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I see a museum piece.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Maybe there should be rubber wheels on those discs? Unless they are round hockey skate blades 🤣🤣?


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Mattostatic said:


> It is not locked up and has spark according to the seller, but compression seems low


That vintage B&S doesn't have a whole lot of compression, compared to modern small engines. But the valves did like to stick, esp. the exhaust valve if it was left in damp storage and the piston not at TDC. I used to get a slew of them in the shop every spring, no compression, and we'd pull the head, spray a bit of lube under the valve, and push them down with our finger. Generally, that was all that was needed.

Valve faces and seats rust, too.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

bisonp said:


> I love old ads.


Yeah, same here. Back in '52 at $160, I imagine it took a tie and fedora income to purchase.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Real interesting piece. Can't wait to see what you do with it. I don't think I would use it much, maybe just enough to test it and make a video.

Many people would consider a machine like that "roughing it" since it lacks the heated hand grips and other stuff.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Darryl G said:


> This Snow Hound is on Facebook Marketplace but is newer. Some similarities though. Look at the bucket shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would like this for $20. i don't think i would use it in the snow (happy to run it in the summer). would be a nice display object. i like it!


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> i would like this for $20. i don't think i would use it in the snow (happy to run it in the summer). would be a nice display object. i like it!


It's been listed for a long time...


----------

